# Mädchen für alles



## arwyn

Wie übersetze ich "Mädchen für alles" ins Englische?


----------



## Jana337

Gofer (eher amerikanisch), dogsbody (eher britisch).

Vielleicht gibt es bessere Vorschläge.


----------



## Finkie

You may be correct with "gofer" but a gofer can certainly be male or female!


----------



## Jana337

"Mädchen für alles" can be both, too.


----------



## Quelle

Jana337 said:


> "Mädchen für alles" can be both, too.


 
Ja?


----------



## Jana337

Ja, oder? 

Der Duden:
M. für alles (ugs.; Person für alle anfallenden Arbeiten, Aufgaben): *er*, sie ist M. für alles.


----------



## Lykurg

Ja, korrekt, auch (und gerade) ein Mann kann "Mädchen für alles" sein (ich vermute, daß Männer die Bezeichnung häufiger für sich selbst verwenden als Frauen).


----------



## Finkie

Jetzt habe ich etwas gelernt!  

Danke!


----------



## arwyn

Ich danke Euch! Sänk Ju!


----------



## Bonjules

Jana337 said:


> Gofer (eher amerikanisch), dogsbody (eher britisch).
> 
> Vielleicht gibt es bessere Vorschläge.


 
Ich weiss nicht ob ich hier jetzt ein wenig zu pingelig bin, Jana,
aber 'gofer' hat doch einen sehr abschaetzigen Beigeschmack 
(unskilled, menial - letzeres wird in WR auch fuer 'dogsbody' erwaehnt),
jedefalls mehr als  'Mfa', meines Erachtens, was ja auch positiv sein kann(besondere Faehigkeit). Ich koennte mir vorstellen:
In der Regierung war XXX doch Maedchen fuer alles...
Aber im Moment have ich auch nichts Besseres!
saludos


----------



## Hutschi

Beim Science-Fiction-World-Con "Intersection" in Glasgow 1995 und auch bei dem 2005 wurde es "gopher" (mit "ph") genannt. Ich kannte "gofer" nicht, aber jetzt habe ich es im Wörterbuch gefunden. Damit habe ich jetzt auch den Wortwitz verstanden. Ich fand nichts Abschätziges dabei. Ich bekam sogar einen "Orden" als "Hero Gopher", weil ich eine Zeitlang Babysitter gemacht habe. Der Treffpunkt hieß dann "gopher hole".

In der Form "gopher" (Ziesel) hat es offensichtlich einen augenzwinkernden Charakter gewonnen.

http://www.interaction.worldcon.org.uk/staflist.htm "*Gopher Hole*: Holly Doyne, Sally Turcato"


"Mädchen für alles" hat heute auch einen augenzwinkernden Charakter, besonders, wenn es auf Männer bezogen ist.


----------



## Bonjules

Hutschi said:


> Beim Science-Fiction-World-Con "Intersection" in Glasgow 1995 und auch bei dem 2005 wurde es "gopher" (mit "ph") genannt. Ich kannte "gofer" nicht, aber jetzt habe ich es im Wörterbuch gefunden. Damit habe ich jetzt auch den Wortwitz verstanden. Ich fand nichts Abschätziges dabei. Ich bekam sogar einen "Orden" als "Hero Gopher", weil ich eine Zeitlang Babysitter gemacht habe. Der Treffpunkt hieß dann "gopher hole".  quote]


Ueber die 'gophers' in England weiss ich natuerlich nichts, Hutschi.
Es wird 'gofer' geschrieben weil es mit dem Tier eben nichts zu tun hat.
Es kommt meines Wissens von 'go for' something:
Der neue Lehrling der noch von nichts wusste wurde losgeschickt:'Go for the hammer, the saw, get the coffee, lunch usw.
Daher auch der abschaetzige charakter:"He' s my gofer" (mein Gehilfe u. in diesem Sinn durchaus auch 'MFA").
saludos


----------



## arwyn

Okay, es sollte nicht abfällig klingen, damit möchte ich nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass eine Person für viele Dinge  zuständig ist.


----------



## cyanista

Dann würde ich eventuell "all-rounder" benutzen.



> *all-round·er  *
> 
> a person of great versatility or wide-ranging skills: The job needs an all-rounder who knows sales, accounting, and something about computers.
> 
> Dictionary.com


----------



## Bonjules

cyanista said:


> Dann würde ich eventuell "all-rounder" benutzen.


 
Ein interssanter vorschlag, cyanista!
Nur weiss ich nicht dass 'all-rounder' in diesem Sinn im anglophonen Sprachraum viel Anwendung findet(das einzige mal dass ich das hoerte war in der Schweiz). In den US nie gehoert.
Der Ausdruck kommt vom Cricket - ein Spieler der all Varianten des Spiels
beherrscht- und in der Tat beziehen sich die Artikel im Google (Wiki usw)
ausschliesslich darauf. Aber es ist ja moeglich, dass es jetzt im UK von
einigen so benutzt wird.

Andere, leicht abschaetzige und 'humorvolle' Moeglichkeiten: 'Cook-General', 'General cook and bottle-washer'.
 Oder einfach 'a man/woman for all tasks'
saludos


----------



## Finkie

Couldn't get this thread out of my head--in English we also say girl Friday (in an office environment).  I think I've seen gal Friday too.  And then there's jack-of-all-trades.  My small English dictionnary says that's a term for men but I'm not positive.  For that term, a synonym would be fix-it man.  Ein Mann, der alles reparieren kann.


----------



## Arrius

Ursprünglich,als es Dienstboten im Hause jeder wohlhabenden europäischen Familie gab, hieß _Mädchen für alles_ zu Englisch, _maid of all work_, wahrscheinlich eine Übersetzung des französischen _bonne à tout faire_.


----------



## Wintonian

Other possibilities: "handyman", "factotum", or maybe just "maid" or "assistant".


----------



## Doppelrahmstufe

Finkie said:


> Couldn't get this thread out of my head--in English we also say girl Friday (in an office environment). I think I've seen gal Friday too. And then there's jack-of-all-trades. My small English dictionnary says that's a term for men but I'm not positive. For that term, a synonym would be fix-it man. Ein Mann, der alles reparieren kann.


 
I also know "girl Friday" but I have forgotten how to use it.
Can I use it for a man like in german? 

Wiki says it is more an UK-term.
Is "man Friday" still in use?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Girl_Friday_(idiom)


By the way - is it "*g*irl Friday" or "*G*irl Friday"?


----------



## Doppelrahmstufe

Könnte man auch sagen:

"A man for all seasons."?


----------



## Arrius

"A man for all seasons."? Das hat laut dem gleichnahmigen Schauspiel von Robert Bolt, Heinrich der Achte über Thomas More seinen Kanzler gesagt. Der König wollte jemanden bei sich haben, der ihn in allen Situationen unterstützen würde, aber More war zu fromm und ehrlich dafür, und schwieg, als Heinrich alle seine Höflinge und manchen anderen dazu aufforderte ihm bei seinem Versuch sich von der Königin scheiden zu lassen beizustehen, so daß er Ann Boleyn heiraten könnte. Trotz seines Schweigens verlor Thomas den Kopf. 

One may describe oneself jokingly as a jack-of-all-trades, but the saying is "jack-of-all-trades and master of none", and so the name really means bungler or botcher (Pfuscher).


----------



## Finkie

Arrius:  I was just ready to use Google to search for a Man for All Seasons since my brain was telling me it was a play, so your message was like an ask and ye shall recieve...  However, I have to take exception to your jack-of-all-trades post.  Yes, your quotation is correct, but that doesn't mean a jack-of-all-trades must have a pejorative connotation, in my humble opinion.  I could be wrong but I don't think it always follows.

Doppelrahmstufe:  it's girl Friday.  I've never heard it used for a man.  

Your avatar is beautiful--I must hurry and eat breakfast!


----------



## Bonjules

Hola



Doppelrahmstufe said:


> Könnte man auch sagen:
> 
> "A man for all seasons."?


Dramatisch, 'Leben und Tod' (there are threads about that);
eben wegen dem Stueck/Film. Zielt mehr auf Charakter(Standfestigkeit) als auf
versch. Faehigkeiten.



Doppelrahmstufe said:


> I also know "girl Friday" but I have forgotten how to use it.
> Can I use it for a man like in german? quote]
> 
> Etwas altmodisch, Frau (denke ich), Buero
> 
> 
> 
> Wintonian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Other possibilities: "handyman", "factotum", or maybe just "maid" or "assistant".
> 
> 
> 
> Alle mit etwas abschaetzendem Beigeschmack
> 
> 
> 
> Finkie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't get this thread out of my head--in English we also say girl Friday (in an office environment). I think I've seen gal Friday too. And then there's jack-of-all-trades. My small English dictionnary says that's a term for men but I'm not positive. For that term, a synonym would be fix-it man. Ein Mann, der alles reparieren kann.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like 'fix-it man, since like Mfa it could be used on all levels of sophistication/education/importance. Has a little flavor of emergency/
> 'Feuerwehr' though.
> Jack of all trades often has the implication...'and the master of none'
> 
> Doesn't come easy, a real good equivalent for Mfa, as the questioner
> is posing it (neutral and without specifying 'rank' of importance).
> saludos
Click to expand...


----------



## Arrius

However, I have to take exception to your jack-of-all-trades post. Yes, your quotation is correct, but that doesn't mean a jack-of-all-trades must have a pejorative connotation, in my humble opinion. I could be wrong but I don't think it always follows. *Finkie*

I do not say that j_ack-of-all-trades_ cannot sometimes have positive connotations, but usually it doesn't. Also have a look at *Post#3* entitled _die routinierte Alleskönnerin _on the following thread:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=728121


----------



## Finkie

Danke, Arrius und Bonjulesund auch Wintonian  für was Ihr geschrieben habt.  

Ich habe handyman oder fix it man gern aber habe an etwas gedacht.  Diese zwei würden nicht normalerweise einen Gang tun außer einen Gang fürs Projekt worauf sie arbeiten. 

Und Arrius, ich habe nie (AE, natürlich) Maid for all work gehört.  (BE?)


----------



## Arrius

To*Finkie*_*:*_
_I said maid *of *all work (not *for*),_ but the term is, as I pointed out, from a time when rich houses kept a multitude of servants "below stairs", and each had specific duties assigned, in this case general duties including all the rough work, as with_ Mädchen für alles_ in those days. I greatly suspect that the same English term was used in the States and may be found in the works of writers like Henry James.


----------

